# Movement Detroit (aka tech fest/DEMF) 2010



## drybonezz

Who on here will be attending the festival this year?


----------



## farmer john

i will be there the WHOLE weekend if you want to find me iyl be sleeping around noon under the trees by the river iyl be wearing jungle boots and maybe clothes lol probaly bellbottoms


----------



## drybonezz

farmer john said:


> i will be there the WHOLE weekend if you want to find me iyl be sleeping around noon under the trees by the river iyl be wearing jungle boots and maybe clothes lol probaly bellbottoms



hahaha alright, I really have NO idea what I'll be wearing yet, but I'll keep a lookout for the naked man in jungle boots lol. My boyfriends phone should be on by then so maybe we can exchange numbers, it'd be awesome to meet other stp members! He's also a memeber (his name on here is just "pretzel" if you want to search him)


----------



## Matt Derrick

you should post a website link with more info.


----------



## JungleBoots

what...... FARMER JON WILL BE WEARING ME!?


is that why you want me to go hopp'n with you? you want to kill me and wear my skin? @[email protected]

anywho... if farmer jon doesnt kill me ill be there as well. ill probably up going nuts at all the speed core performances.

LOVE DEMF


----------



## drybonezz

Matt Pist said:


> you should post a website link with more info.


 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=230664618340&ref=ts

This is all I can really find because a lot of people already know about it.


----------



## drybonezz

JungleBoots said:


> what...... FARMER JON WILL BE WEARING ME!?
> 
> 
> is that why you want me to go hopp'n with you? you want to kill me and wear my skin? @[email protected]
> 
> anywho... if farmer jon doesnt kill me ill be there as well. ill probably up going nuts at all the speed core performances.
> 
> LOVE DEMF


 

Oh no! D:
I hope you don't get skinned!


----------



## farmer john

lol dnt worry i wont be killing jungleboots and skinning him (human leather is so last year 
but ya we should all hook up have a lil stp group going on itd be tight pm me for my number


----------



## drybonezz

farmer john said:


> lol dnt worry i wont be killing jungleboots and skinning him (human leather is so last year
> but ya we should all hook up have a lil stp group going on itd be tight pm me for my number



I would hope you wouldn't do that to the poor boy!
It'd be awesome to get a stp group going on! I would totally do that, but I have no phone. D:


----------



## farmer john

lol incase any1 was wondering i didnt kill jb 
we headed out last friday and came back 4 hours later lol train dumpt us in ferndale 

any1 going to the preparty this weekend ?


----------



## Money4Time

I might have a little pre party before the festival this year, either way id love to meet up with you guys ill be there for sure


----------



## farmer john

thatd be tight ig ot the anise whisky   
also every1 buy your tickets b4 april1st theyre only 40 bux for the whole weekend which is a hell of a deal


----------



## farmer john

Tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We party in helllllll


----------



## farmer john

epic waste of money and time . 
none of the energy was there from last year al the white elitests were just standing around no1 dancing (its techno what else are you suppost to do?!) 
most of the djs were horrible and i could honestly do better s
it was so lame we ditched early and got trasht at super coney island


----------

